# Общий раздел > Чувства > Он и Она >  Какой тип мужчины подходит вам.

## Irina

*Знаете ли Вы, что исходя из того, какому цвету Вы отдаете свое предпочтение, можно судить о Ваших желаниях, потребностях, целях в отношениях? Предлагаем Вашему вниманию небольшой тест, который непременно поможет определить, какой тип мужчин Вам больше подходит.*

Просто взгляните и долго не задумываясь, выберите один из оттенков, тяготеющий к одному из этих цветов :

*Зеленый - Фиолетовый - Оранжевый*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Выбрали? А теперь ознакомьтесь с результатом:




> *Если Вы остановились на зеленом…*
> 
> Зеленый цвет означает то, что Вы располагаете мужской пол к откровенной беседе. В ходе встречи они готовы рассказать о своей жизни, они чувствуют себя комфортно и уверенно в Вашем присутствии, они ощущают поддержку с Вашей стороны. То обстоятельство, что Вы располагаете мужскую половину к открытому разговору, позволяет и Вам изначально уже определить, что нужно и важно тому или иному мужчине, каковы его намерения, к каким отношениям он стремится.
> 
> Предпочтение зеленому означает то, что Вы ищите стабильности в жизни и стремитесь найти того, кто бы эту стабильность привнес и в Вашу жизнь, вместе с достатком и уверенным вполне определенным будущим.
> 
> *Если Вы выбрали фиолетовый…*
> 
> Фиолетовый цвет означает, что Вас привлекает прежде всего энергия мужчины, которого Вы встречаете. Однако на самом деле, Вам скорее подойдет тот тип мужчин, кто способен Вас успокоить и создать комфортные условия для Вас.
> ...

----------


## ПаранойА

Зеленый цвет означает то, что Вы располагаете мужской пол к откровенной беседе. В ходе встречи они готовы рассказать о своей жизни, они чувствуют себя комфортно и уверенно в Вашем присутствии, они ощущают поддержку с Вашей стороны. То обстоятельство, что Вы располагаете мужскую половину к открытому разговору, позволяет и Вам изначально уже определить, что нужно и важно тому или иному мужчине, каковы его намерения, к каким отношениям он стремится.

Предпочтение зеленому означает то, что Вы ищите стабильности в жизни и стремитесь найти того, кто бы эту стабильность привнес и в Вашу жизнь, вместе с достатком и уверенным вполне определенным будущим.
*

Во как)*

----------


## Irina

> Если Вы любительница оранжевого цвета, про Вас можно сказать то, что Вы очень харизматическая, влюбчивая и притягательная особа, которая просто очаровывает мужчин. Вы умеете слушать и рассуждать, что позволяет Вам практически всегда правильно воспринимать ситуацию и угадывать характер отношений. Вас может свести с ума сам взгляд мужской половины. Однако несмотря на то, что Вас можно околдовать взглядом, решение о вступлении в брак Вы все же будете принимать не эмоционально, а хорошенько поразмыслив.
> Вы интуитивно будете искать умного партнера и постоянного, которые, как правило, женятся один раз и на всю жизнь. Вы стремитесь выстраивать отношения с теми мужчинами, которые Вас могут чему-то научить.
> Поскольку Вы обладаете сильной харизмой, Вы не можете сразу с первых дней вашего знакомства проявить Вашу чувственную сторону. Все, что способен заметить Ваш молодой человек – так это Ваше умение защищаться, отвечать сарказмом на вопросы, иными словами, Ваш «острый язык» будет замечен в первую очередь. По этой причине стремитесь не перестараться и все давайте понять, что Вы можете быть тоже сентиментальными и женственными.


Ну может быть и так

----------


## Marusja

было секундное колебание между оранжевым и фиолетовым, но почему то выбрала второй

----------


## Malaya

> Если Вы выбрали фиолетовый…
> Фиолетовый цвет означает, что Вас привлекает прежде всего энергия мужчины, которого Вы встречаете. Однако на самом деле, Вам скорее подойдет тот тип мужчин, кто способен Вас успокоить и создать комфортные условия для Вас.
> Вы покоряете мужчин Вашей игрой, Вашей энергией, вы просто заряжаете окружающих Вас мужчин, им кажется, что Вы делаете их жизнь интереснее и разнообразнее.
> Вы лояльны в отношениях. Сами отношения Вы рассматриваете как серьезное дело. Вы принимаете решение выйти замуж только после того, как Ваш кандидат смог пройти основной критерий отбора, который в большей степени касается внешней привлекательности мужчины. Согласитесь Вы или нет, но все любительницы фиолетового будут стремиться выйти замуж за красавцев. По этой причине все же рекомендуем не отвергать сразу всех, кто не прошел Ваш отбор, а давать мужчинам еще один шанс проявить себя.


ахх..ну ясн)

----------

